# Anyone from Ireland out there?? Cost of meds



## edromey (Jan 7, 2002)

Hi,I was just wondering if there was anyone from Ireland using this BB. The reason I ask this is that I am about to move back to Ireland after a number of years in the UK. I was wondering about the cost of antidepressants and if anyone knew how much amitriptyline costs? I am a little worried that it will be too expensive for me to afford. All information welcome.





















EL


----------

